# أيها الرجل الشرقي!!



## lo siento_mucho (14 مايو 2011)

أيها الرجل الشرقي
​ايها الرجل العنيد
المتكبر ...القاسي
أيها الغاضب!!

إلى أين تنوي الرحيل؟؟
ومن أجل ماذا
أنت غاضب؟؟

أي ثورة تلك التي أشعلتها في قلبك؟؟
أي بركان ثار داخل مشاعرك؟

أيها الرجل الشرقي
إنني أنثى شرقيه الطباع
حبي أصيل ...وقلبي عليل

أنت تقسو حيناا....وانا أصفح حيناا آخر

فلماذا المكابره؟؟

أعرف انك تتعذب وتلتاع 
أتخيلك تشعل لفافه تبغك ...وتنفخ فيها بعمق
وتناظر سحاب الدخان ......بكل أسى
تحرق فيها ......قبل أن يحترق قلبك

أيها الرجل الشرقي
 فلتفهمني بربك
ولتفتح عيناك.....

ايها الرجل الشرقي
 انا لاأطلب صفحك
ولاأطلب عفوك...


ماذا تريد أيها الشرقي
إمرأه تضمد جروح الرجال
إمرأة تصمت لك وتنصاع
أمرأة تعبث معها عند هدوء البال...

أيها الرجل الشرقي
لمذا تحب ان تكون محور الكون
وتبني لنفسك قصور من الرمال
وتأبى في الحب إلا ان تكون القاضي و الجلاد!!

تصر ان تكون شمشوم الجبار 
الذي هد معبده فوق راسه وانهار


أيها الرجل الشرقى
​أين السبيل لارضائك!!! دلنى

​​​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مايو 2011)

جمييييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> أيها الرجل الشرقي
> لمذا تحب ان تكون محور الكون
> وتبني لنفسك قصور من الرمال
> وتأبى في الحب إلا ان تكون القاضي و الجلاد!!
> ...



*:mus13: تصفيق حاد فى الجملتين دول جبتى من الاخر ,لخصتى الموضوع كله 

على فكرة لايوجد سبيل لارضائه :fun_oops:
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

*انا بقي هلخص الموضوع في تلات كلمات يا نانسي مش كلمتين*

*الرجل الشرقي سبحانه و تعالي...*

*بس*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا بقي هلخص الموضوع في تلات كلمات يا نانسي مش كلمتين*
> 
> *الرجل الشرقي سبحانه و تعالي...*
> 
> *بس*​



*هههههههههههههه صلى الله عليه وسلم ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (14 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ​
> 
> أيها الرجل الشرقي
> لمذا تحب ان تكون محور الكون
> ...



*روووووووووووووووووووعة جدا جدا 
كلمات قوية و إحساسها أقوى 
تسلم إيديكي يا غالية ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 مايو 2011)

> ماذا تريد أيها الشرقي
> إمرأه تضمد جروح الرجال
> إمرأة تصمت لك وتنصاع
> أمرأة تعبث معها عند هدوء البال...​


*بزززززززززززززززززبط كدهld: *​ 



> أيها الرجل الشرقي
> لمذا تحب ان تكون محور الكون
> وتبني لنفسك قصور من الرمال
> وتأبى في الحب إلا ان تكون القاضي و الجلاد!!​
> ...



​*هههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش تعبي روحك يا حبيبتي وتبحثي على السبيل لارضائه... لانو مفيش سبيل :t19:*
​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2011)

الرب يسوع حرر المرأة من عبودية الرجل القديم
واعطاها دورا كبيرا اذا انها اول من رأى القبر فارغا
ثانياً امنا العذرا كان لها الدور الاكبر فقد ولدت الطفل يسوع
الرجل رأس البيت انما عليه محبة زوجته واحترامها وبالتالي 
احترام ارادتها وحريتها الشخصية​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (15 مايو 2011)

رووووووووووووعه وكمان اكثر من رووووووووووووووووووعه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو
مودتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جمييييييييييييييل جدا


 مرورك هو الاجمللللل
نورتيني يا قمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *:mus13: تصفيق حاد فى الجملتين دول جبتى من الاخر ,لخصتى الموضوع كله *
> 
> *على فكرة لايوجد سبيل لارضائه :fun_oops:*


اه لا يوجد يا نانسي:a82:
ميرسي لردك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا بقي هلخص الموضوع في تلات كلمات يا نانسي مش كلمتين*​
> 
> *الرجل الشرقي سبحانه و تعالي...*​
> 
> *بس*​


 ههههههههههههههههه
قال الرجل الشرقي سبحانه وتعالى ...
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا تروث


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *روووووووووووووووووووعة جدا جدا *
> *كلمات قوية و إحساسها أقوى *
> 
> *تسلم إيديكي يا غالية *​


 مروررك هو الاغلى
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *بزززززززززززززززززبط كدهld: *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
نحاول يا انجي وخصوصا لو كان حد غالي علينا
بس زي ما بتقولي مفيييييييييييش سبيل لارضاؤو
ولو دوورنا ع السبيل ده هيفهمو حاجه غلط وتعليه لفوق 
ويشوف ان ده ضعف مننا وهو اللي لازم بس يترضي
انما المراه حجر 
نورتي يا قمراية بلادي
ربنا يحميكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الرب يسوع حرر المرأة من عبودية الرجل القديم​
> واعطاها دورا كبيرا اذا انها اول من رأى القبر فارغا
> ثانياً امنا العذرا كان لها الدور الاكبر فقد ولدت الطفل يسوع
> الرجل رأس البيت انما عليه محبة زوجته واحترامها وبالتالي
> احترام ارادتها وحريتها الشخصية​


 
شكرااا لردك الجمييييييل اخي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 مايو 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> رووووووووووووعه وكمان اكثر من رووووووووووووووووووعه
> يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> مودتي



 ميرسي ليكي اختي
مرورك الجميل هو الاروع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

*
مش عارف وحش ف اية الراجل الشرقي ؟
بصوا ع اي أب شرقي
وشوفوة بيجمع ازاي بين قمة الحنان وقمة القسوة ( بعقل )
بيجمع ازاي بين الحب والحنان والغيرة والحماية للست اللي معاه
راجل بمعنى الكلام ، 
مش معنى انو يعامل الست كويس يعني يسيب العلاقة بدون أي حدود ولا قوانين
مش معنى ان الست جوهرة أن يتلم حواليها شارع بحالو يتفرج ع الجوهرة ، ويسيبها تحول نفسها لسلعة .

الموضوع مش ف شرقي ولا غربي
الرجل ف أي مكان بيحتاج أنثى
والعكس صحيح
علاقة فيها راجل مش مكتمل الرجولة
او انثى مسترجلة
بتكون خرابة
ولا هو يفهمها ولا هي تفهمو

في النهاية اللي اعرفو ان الراجل الشرقي عايز بس حد يفهمو
وهتشوف فية الجمع بين كل الصفاااات
سواء غيرة او حرية
ضحك او جد
أوامر او مجال لحريتها

بس يتشاف بعين حلوة
مش انو شيطان وبيعمل قيود وبس .
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> في النهاية اللي اعرفو ان الراجل الشرقي عايز بس حد يفهمو
> ...



*مش لما يبقى يفهم نفسه هو الاول هههههههه
وايه حكاية الجوهرة ديه ياكيرلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ده ناقص انكوا تقولوا انكوا هتحطوا الست فى علبة قطيفة وتقفلوا عليها علشان هى الجوهرة المجنونة هههههههههه

مين قالكوا بس ان الست عايزة تبقى جوهرة ولا كرسى ؟؟؟
الست عايزة تبقى انسان يحدد مصيره بنفسه زى اى انسان تانى 
لحد امته هتفضلوا تفكروا بالنيابة عننا وتتكلموا بالنيابة عننا وتقرروا بالنيابة عننا ؟وتحددوا لينا اطار حياتنا اللى نشمى فيه ؟
حد سألنا احنا عايزين نبقى جوهرة ولا قبقاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ههههه

ارفعوا ايديكوا شوية عننا 


*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مش لما يبقى يفهم نفسه هو الاول هههههههه
> *



*انا راجل ، مصري ، شرقي
وفاهم نفسي كويس
انا مش عارف انتي بتتكلمي عن مين باة *



Nancy2 قال:


> * وايه حكاية الجوهرة ديه ياكيرلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ده ناقص انكوا تقولوا انكوا هتحطوا الست فى علبة قطيفة وتقفلوا عليها علشان هى الجوهرة المجنونة هههههههههه
> *



الجوهرة دي مش كلامي
دة لفظ من أللفاظ الأخت صاحبة الموضوع ف رد تاني
ان الراجل الغربي بيعامل الست ع انها جوهرة
شوفي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2793617#post2793617
* 
*


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> ارفعوا ايديكوا شوية عننا
> 
> 
> *




حاضر :$


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

*وانت بترد عليا انا ياكيرلس ولا على صاحبة الموضوع ؟؟؟؟

هى طبعا ترد عن نفسها 
لكن بالنسبالى انا ,انا عمرى ماجبت سيرة الراجل الغربى ولا عملت اى مقارنة بينه وبين الشرقى 
ومردتش على باقى كلامى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

كلمات رائعة جدا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وانت بترد عليا انا ياكيرلس ولا على صاحبة الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
> *



هـــع
وقعوا ف بعض 

مش عليكي ولا عليها
بس شايف فكركوا واحد ونازلين لايكات لبعض ع المشاركات يعني .
*
*


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> لكن بالنسبالى انا ,انا عمرى ماجبت سيرة الراجل الغربى ولا عملت اى مقارنة بينه وبين الشرقى
> *



ايووووة كدة احبك 
بس بالمناسبة دي 
انهي احسن ، الشرقي ولا الغربي ؟

ولا انتوا كارهين صنف الرجالة اصلا :love34:
*
*


Nancy2 قال:


> * ومردتش على باقى كلامى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



لسة مبأتش أب او زوج عشان اقرر او احدد مصير الانسانة اللي معايا او اتكلم بالنيابة عنها ،
لما اتحط ف الموقف هاجي ارد ع كلامك :$


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

* 




مش عارف وحش ف اية الراجل الشرقي ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

في الرجعية والتفكير الرجعي الذكوري اللي بيشوف ان الست مجرد كنبة وبس خلقت عشان تخضعلو ويتجبر عليها 
عايز هو ليتحكم في كل حاجة وتكون ليه الكلمة الاولى والاخيرة وكان مراتو مش عندها راي او تفكير 

الراجل الشرقي لما تعمل المراة الغلط تبقى طامة كبرى بس لما يعملو هو نفس الغلط بيصير اسمه حاجة ثانية غير غلط




بصوا ع اي أب شرقي
وشوفوة بيجمع ازاي بين قمة الحنان وقمة القسوة ( بعقل )
بيجمع ازاي بين الحب والحنان والغيرة والحماية للست اللي معاه

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تجمع يا اخي في اباء يا لطيف يا خبير.. الرحمة منهم! مش بيعرفو غير القسوة والتجبر والحماية عندو انه يضيق الخناق على مراته او بنته




			مش معنى ان الست جوهرة أن يتلم حواليها شارع بحالو يتفرج ع الجوهرة ، ويسيبها تحول نفسها لسلعة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شفت مكلامك ده اكبر دليل على انكم شيفين المراة جماد تحركوه زي مانتم عايزين
 جوهرة ومش لازم الكل يتفرج عليها!  ده وحدة من المصطلحات الاسلامية البدوية مش ناقص الا انكم تقولولنا البسو حجاب ونقاب عشان الجوهرة لازم تبقى مستخبية عن الكل وتبقى لصاحبها وبس

**



في النهاية اللي اعرفو ان الراجل الشرقي عايز بس حد يفهمو

أنقر للتوسيع...

**والمراة كمان عايزة حد يفهمها حد يبطل يشوفها على انها جسد وبس وجد عشان التفريخ *
*حد يكون حنين بدل التجبر والقسوة لمعششين في الراجل الشرقي!*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه لالالا مش انا اللى اقع مع اى بنوتة هنا نهائى 
انا بسألك انت ,انت مفروض بترد عليا انا 

جايب مشاركة ليها هى ,طيب انا اعمل ايه ؟ارد بالنيابة عنها ؟
مستحيل مقدرش ارد على لسانها 
الغلطة غلطتك انت هههههههههههههه

لا غربى ولا شرقى,المهم يكون انسان محترم تحرر عقله من العقد والتسلط والعجرفة والانانية 
لكن طبعا الراجل الغربى عدى مراحل كتيرة من العقد والتحكم والتسلط الموجودة عند الراجل الشرقى 
نبقى كدابين وبنضحك على نفسنا لو قولنا غير كده 

عارف المشكلة ايه ياكيرلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟انكوا متخيلين او بتوهموا نفسكوا ان الخنقة والتحكم والسيطرة والاحكام علينا ده اهتمام وحب ومفيش احسن من كده 
وتقولوا بينكوا وبين نفسكوا هما عايزين ايه اكتر من اننا نتجوزهم وننقذهم من العنوسة ونصرف عليهم ونحافظ عليهم زى الجوهرة المصونة والدرة المجنونة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المشكلة انكوا مش قادرين تفهموا ان التسلط والتحكم عمره ما كان حب 

علشان كده مفيش تغيير لانكوا اقنتعتوا نفسكوا او المجتمع اقنعكوا انا البنات عايزين كده ومش هيلاقوا احسن من كده وان ده هو الحب والاهتمام والرعاية 


*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*



			أيها الرجل الشرقى
أين السبيل لارضائك!!! دلنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيه .. اخلصيله .. قدريه .. خليكى صريحة معاه
واعتقد انه هيكون فى قمة ارضائه 

بس مش الرجل الشرقى بس 
معظم الرجالة عايزة كدة

ميرسى للموضوع ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

*:big29::big29::big29: تصفيق حااااااااد ياانجى 
كنت عايزة اديكى تقييم بس مش نفع 
روعة ياعمرى 
*


----------



## bob (17 مايو 2011)

*حاسس ان فيه هجوم بنانيت سلفيين*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عارف المشكلة ايه ياكيرلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟انكوا متخيلين او بتوهموا نفسكوا ان الخنقة والتحكم والسيطرة والاحكام علينا ده اهتمام وحب ومفيش احسن من كده *
> *وتقولوا بينكوا وبين نفسكوا هما عايزين ايه اكتر من اننا نتجوزهم وننقذهم من العنوسة ونصرف عليهم ونحافظ عليهم زى الجوهرة المصونة والدرة المجنونة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *المشكلة انكوا مش قادرين تفهموا ان التسلط والتحكم عمره ما كان حب *
> 
> *علشان كده مفيش تغيير لانكوا اقنتعتوا نفسكوا او المجتمع اقنعكوا انا البنات عايزين كده ومش هيلاقوا احسن من كده وان ده هو الحب والاهتمام والرعاية *


*ده ملخص الكلام يا نانسي *
*للاسف اااااااااااه*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حاسس ان فيه هجوم بنانيت سلفيين*



*السلفية هى الحل *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> حبيه .. اخلصيله .. قدريه .. خليكى صريحة معاه
> 
> ​*


*
قولتي اكتر حاجات بيحتاجها الراجل من الست ، وبالترتيب كمان

بعد الرد دة مفيش كلام
تعالوا اتعلموا ..

ربنا يباركك يا سندريلا *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> بعد الرد دة مفيش كلام
> .
> 
> *



*ايوة ما احنا عارفين انكوا معندكوش رد :shutup22:*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ايوة ما احنا عارفين انكوا معندكوش رد :shutup22:*


*مش هتلاقي رد يا نانوس *
*المراة بس للازم تقدر الراجل ومش اي تقدير.. لا...*
* لازم تجعلو زي ماقالت ثروت " الراجل الشرقي سبحانه وتعالى" وهي للازم تضحي وبس عشانه خاطر عيونه*

*مفيش فايدة يا حبيبتي لا تعبي روحك :a82:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> قولتي اكتر حاجات بيحتاجها الراجل من الست ، وبالترتيب كمان
> 
> بعد الرد دة مفيش كلام
> ...



*
ربنا يخليك ياكيرلس
اخجلتم تواضعنا يافندم ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش هتلاقي رد يا نانوس *
> *المراة بس للازم تقدر الراجل ومش اي تقدير.. لا...*
> * لازم تجعلو زي ماقالت ثروت " الراجل الشرقي سبحانه وتعالى" وهي للازم تضحي وبس عشانه خاطر عيونه*
> 
> *مفيش فايدة يا حبيبتي لا تعبي روحك :a82:*



*طبعا ياقمر ,احنا اللى لازم نعمل كل حاجة ونمشى على الحيط كمان 
لعل وعسى هو يتبسط ويستريح ويستكيف كمان ويبقى منتعش كده ويشوف الدنيا بمبى ههههههههههههه
وعلى رأى العظيمة تروث الراجل الشرقى سبحااااااانه 
ما اكرمه وما اعلاه وما اعظمه ,وكلمته سبحاااااااااانها تمشى علينا زى السيف 
سبحااااااااانه جل جلاله 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

الموضوع موضوعكو يا بنات يا مكافحات
وروهم العين الحمرا
احلى سلام ليكو يا بنانيت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> مش عارف وحش ف اية الراجل الشرقي ؟
> بصوا ع اي أب شرقي
> وشوفوة بيجمع ازاي بين قمة الحنان وقمة القسوة ( بعقل )
> ...



وهي مين يفهمها
دي الست بتفهمو لغاية ما تبقى غبيه قدامو وده
 اللي بيفرحو ويخليه شايف نفسو
مقولتش ليه هو اللي لازم يفهم الست عشان يتفاهمو
الحلو اللي فيه واللي انت بتقول عنو هو الللي يبينو
لما يلاقي الست بتديه كل اللي هو عايزو ميعتبروش
 ضعف منها ويحاول يسيطر اكتر
طوول ما هي ساكته وخاضعه طول ما هو بيبقى متكبر
 وناسي اني هي بنيادمه برضو عايوه تاخد اللي بيديه
الرجل الشرقي شوفتو في بابا ف اخويه في عمي ف ......
مفرقوش عن بعض في انانيتهم وفرض سيطرتهم 
للاسف الرجل الشرقي جواه صفات جميله بس لو يعرف يديها صح 
هيبقى هو الجوهره عند الست
شكرا لردك
نورتني يا سي السيد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مش لما يبقى يفهم نفسه هو الاول هههههههه
> وايه حكاية الجوهرة ديه ياكيرلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟ده ناقص انكوا تقولوا انكوا هتحطوا الست فى علبة قطيفة وتقفلوا عليها علشان هى الجوهرة المجنونة هههههههههه
> 
> مين قالكوا بس ان الست عايزة تبقى جوهرة ولا كرسى ؟؟؟
> ...


لازملهم واحده بريموت يا نانسي
لا تنطق الا وقت ما يعوزو ولا تقول اي خاالص ولا تشتكي منو
لا ن ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هو الراجل بسلامتوو
نورتي يا غاليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *انا راجل ، مصري ، شرقي
> وفاهم نفسي كويس
> انا مش عارف انتي بتتكلمي عن مين باة *
> 
> ...



صاحبة الموضوع ردت ع موضوع تاني وكان فيه رد لاحد 
العضاء بيقول انهم يستوردو بنات من بره عشان هما عندهم الرقه
انا قولت اني الراجل هناك بيعامل الست ع انها جوهرة وده حقيقه وده اللي المفروض المراه تعتبر عند الراجل
امال هيعرف قيمتها ازاااي
انها تطبخ تنظف وتنفذ اوامرو وبسسس
لازم يعرف مكانتها ايه عشان يعرف يتعامل معاها صحح 
ويديها اللي بتحتاجو منو من حنيه وقيمه لشخصهاا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وانت بترد عليا انا ياكيرلس ولا على صاحبة الموضوع ؟؟؟؟
> 
> هى طبعا ترد عن نفسها
> لكن بالنسبالى انا ,انا عمرى ماجبت سيرة الراجل الغربى ولا عملت اى مقارنة بينه وبين الشرقى
> ...



انا معملتش مقارنه يا نانسي بين الراجل الشرقي والغربي
انا رديت ع الست هنا الراجل بيعاملها ازاي وانتي عارفه وشايفه ازاي
قولت اني المظهر مش هو الرقه العكس 
بس مجيبتش اي مقارنه بينهمم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات رائعة جدا



*شكرا ليك
نورتني اخي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هـــع
> وقعوا ف بعض
> 
> مش عليكي ولا عليها
> ...



*لا يا خويه مش وقعنا في بعض
الصنف اللي بنتكلم عنو اه كارهينو
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> 
> في الرجعية والتفكير الرجعي الذكوري اللي بيشوف ان الست مجرد كنبة وبس خلقت عشان تخضعلو ويتجبر عليها
> عايز هو ليتحكم في كل حاجة وتكون ليه الكلمة الاولى والاخيرة وكان مراتو مش عندها راي او تفكير
> ...



golily chkon ghady yefhmek gher we7da b7aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
alah yer7emna waha
nwarty ya 2amar


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه لالالا مش انا اللى اقع مع اى بنوتة هنا نهائى
> انا بسألك انت ,انت مفروض بترد عليا انا
> 
> جايب مشاركة ليها هى ,طيب انا اعمل ايه ؟ارد بالنيابة عنها ؟
> ...



مين يفهمك يا حبيبتي غيييييييييييييير واحده زيك يعني بنت
غيير كده ولا راجل هيقولك انتي صح وده اللي مفروض يتعمل وتتعامل بيه المراه اللي تاج رااسهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> حبيه .. اخلصيله .. قدريه .. خليكى صريحة معاه
> واعتقد انه هيكون فى قمة ارضائه
> ...



مين ده الرجل الشرقي الاناني المتكبر المسيطر 
هيرضيه ده ويقولك انو راضي ويديكي بالمثل
لا انسييي
ده هيعتبرك ضعيفه وهيعلي من فولمين السيطره
بس لو نوع تاني ومتفهم وفاكرك انك زيو زيك وليكي 
حق زي ماليه ف حاجات كتير
كده هيعترف بيكي كامراه ويحطك في المقدمه عندو
ميرسي لمرورك 
نورتيني
ربنا يباركك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حاسس ان فيه هجوم بنانيت سلفيين*


طب الحق نام بدري 
اي جهز نفسك بالسلاح للدفاع
نورت الموضوع
ميرسي ليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> قولتي اكتر حاجات بيحتاجها الراجل من الست ، وبالترتيب كمان
> 
> بعد الرد دة مفيش كلام
> ...



كاني مشوفتش ردك ده
عادي 
ده الغرور


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش هتلاقي رد يا نانوس *
> *المراة بس للازم تقدر الراجل ومش اي تقدير.. لا...*
> * لازم تجعلو زي ماقالت ثروت " الراجل الشرقي سبحانه وتعالى" وهي للازم تضحي وبس عشانه خاطر عيونه*
> 
> *مفيش فايدة يا حبيبتي لا تعبي روحك :a82:*



عليه افضل صلوات الغرور والانانيه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مايو 2011)

*



ولا انتوا كارهين صنف الرجالة اصلا :love34:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و هو الي بينتقد العيوب الي بيشوفها يبقي كاره جنس الرجاله؟؟؟؟و بعدين احنا اكتر من بنت يعني مش حاله فرديه

و لما يبقي اكتر من فرد بيتكلم مش فرد واحد ما تبقاش حاله شاذه

و لما ما تبقاش حاله شاذه يبقي لازم.....استوب المعني بالكلام لازم يبتدي يفكر و يسئل نفسه فيه ايه؟؟؟

صح ولا غلط؟؟؟

سلام*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> golily chkon ghady yefhmek gher we7da b7aleeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
> alah yer7emna waha
> nwarty ya 2amar


tab3n mafich 7ad 7yafhamni ghir wa7da b7li
 atakhalof 3omro ma3ay7ayad man rajal achar9i 
walakin ach 3andiro ghir anana nstamaro fi algkifa7 
bach 3la ala9al a7fad a7fadna y3icho a7san hhhhhhhhhhhh
mawdo3 zwin a7obi yala b7lmahaka dayman 
nti waliti wa7da min a3daa jam3iyat adifa3 3an 7o9o9 almaraa
 hhhhh 
khalina nworilhom al3ayn al hamra 
daba khas yigi 3asr "lala asit
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> tab3n mafich 7ad 7yafhamni ghir wa7da b7li
> atakhalof 3omro ma3ay7ayad man rajal achar9i
> walakin ach 3andiro ghir anana nstamaro fi algkifa7
> bach 3la ala9al a7fad a7fadna y3icho a7san hhhhhhhhhhhh
> ...



hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

nkaf7o bach el2ajyal yel9awha sahla mahla
ewa alah ytey7ek fi chi wa7ed yfehmek w tfehmeh ela walo 
3eytena ana w nansy ndero m3ah elazem za2ed elazem ely ghadi dereh m3ah nti
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
kandon elmeghreb feh ta5lof aktar 3end elrjal??
alah ye7fdek 7bia


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> nkaf7o bach el2ajyal yel9awha sahla mahla
> ...


 hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
lalalala ma3adich natzawaj abadan mosta7il
azawaj inti7ar 
wa mosta7il nfakar fih
hhhhhhhhhhhh
makayn ma7san man al horiya
hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا معملتش مقارنه يا نانسي بين الراجل الشرقي والغربي
> انا رديت ع الست هنا الراجل بيعاملها ازاي وانتي عارفه وشايفه ازاي
> قولت اني المظهر مش هو الرقه العكس
> بس مجيبتش اي مقارنه بينهمم



*ياقمر ولا تعملى انتى حرة فى رأيك وبعدين ماهما طول النهار بيقارننونا بفلانة وعلانه والمرأة المكسيكية والمرأة الهندية 
اشمعنا احنا ؟
وبعدين مالهم خايفين من المقارنات ليه ؟لو هما واثقين من نفسهم صحيح ميخافوش من المقارنة مع الراجل الغربى ولا الراجل المريخى 
لكن ياعينى عارفين ان الراجل الغربى هيمسحهم مسح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
معلش معلش انتو قدامكو بس 2345668879765 سنة ضوئية وتوصلوا ليه ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين ده الرجل الشرقي الاناني المتكبر المسيطر
> هيرضيه ده ويقولك انو راضي ويديكي بالمثل
> لا انسييي
> ده هيعتبرك ضعيفه وهيعلي من فولمين السيطره
> ...




*صدقينى دى مش مشكلة رجل شرقى من  غربى
دى مشكلة شخصية و عقلية مش اكتر
على حسب فهمه للمرأة وكيانها
لان لو على كلامك فيه رجالة شرقيين ومتفهمين جدا جدا لابعد حد
وممكن تلاقى راجل غربى ومكتسب كل طابع الشرقى 
اة المكان بيأثر بس مش بالصورة الضخمة دى
لان عقليته وشخصيته هى اللى بتكون عليها عامل اكبر

سورى للاطالة 
وميرسى لطرح المناقشة ياقمر ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياقمر ولا تعملى انتى حرة فى رأيك وبعدين ماهما طول النهار بيقارننونا بفلانة وعلانه والمرأة المكسيكية والمرأة الهندية
> اشمعنا احنا ؟
> وبعدين مالهم خايفين من المقارنات ليه ؟لو هما واثقين من نفسهم صحيح ميخافوش من المقارنة مع الراجل الغربى ولا الراجل المريخى
> لكن ياعينى عارفين ان الراجل الغربى هيمسحهم مسح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عااااايزه اديكي ميييييييييييييييييت تقييم مش رضي ولا عن واحد
يسلم بقك يا بت
واصلي 
نورتي بردك الجميييييييييييييييييل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> lalalala ma3adich natzawaj abadan mosta7il
> azawaj inti7ar
> wa mosta7il nfakar fih
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه

منوره يا قمره*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *صدقينى دى مش مشكلة رجل شرقى من  غربى
> دى مشكلة شخصية و عقلية مش اكتر
> على حسب فهمه للمرأة وكيانها
> لان لو على كلامك فيه رجالة شرقيين ومتفهمين جدا جدا لابعد حد
> ...



*اه في رجاله شرقيين يا سندريلا بيعاملو الست معامله
 جميله وخاليه من اي تسلط او انانيه
بس هما قد ايه تعديهم ع اصابع الايد
بس الرجل الشرقي عامة معروف بالصفات اللي احنا بنتكلم عنها
ياريتهم يتعلمو من الرجل الغربي ازاي يعاملو الستتتتت
مش بقارن بينهم لاء
لان مينفعش بس من ناحية المعالمه اه يا ريت
 يتعلموو منوو ولو عشره في الميه
ربنا يهديهم ويهدينا:2:
بس اقولك بيني وبينك ومتفتنيش عليا
انا بحب راجل شرقي وبموت في شرقيتو بس فيه 
حاجات منكرش اني بحس فيها بانانيه
بس كرجل مفيش زيو:love34:
وطبعا ده من اللي يتعدو ع الاصابع
منوراني يا قمر  بردك وافكارك الجميله
ربنا يفرح قلبك
*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عااااايزه اديكي ميييييييييييييييييت تقييم مش رضي ولا عن واحد
> يسلم بقك يا بت
> واصلي
> نورتي بردك الجميييييييييييييييييل



*ههههههههههه ميرسى ياعسل الاعمال بالنيات هههههههه
واحنا مواصلين الى الجهاااااااااااد
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2011)

سيظل الرجل الشرقي هو الرجل الوحيد التي تتمناه الانثي الشرقيه
والسبب مشترك
فهي تنتقده من اجل الشرقيه  ولن ترضي بغيره من اجل الشرقيه ايضا فعجبي علي عقل تلك الانثي الشرقيه


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> فعجبي علي عقل تلك الانثي الشرقيه



*وعجبى على عقل الرجل الشرقى اللى فاكر نفسه محور الكون وكل البنات بتحبه وكل البنات عايزاه هههههههه
مين قال ان الانثى الشرقية مش عايزة غير الراجل الشرقى ؟؟؟؟؟
غرور الراجل الشرقى المعتاد هو اللى مصورله كده لدرجة انه بيقرر ويفكر بالنيابة عننا 
ليه متكونش مثلا عايزة الراجل الصينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه

اه صح نسيت الراجل الشرقى جل جلاله سبحانه وتعالى المعز المذل القهار الوهاب سامحنى سامحونى مكانش قصدى اغلط فى الذات الذكورية الرجالية الموقرة سبحانهااااااااااااااا
*


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *وعجبى على عقل الرجل الشرقى اللى فاكر نفسه محور الكون وكل البنات بتحبه وكل البنات عايزاه هههههههه
> مين قال ان الانثى الشرقية مش عايزة غير الراجل الشرقى ؟؟؟؟؟
> غرور الراجل الشرقى المعتاد هو اللى مصورله كده لدرجة انه بيقرر ويفكر بالنيابة عننا
> ليه متكونش مثلا عايزة الراجل الصينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههههههههه
> ...



انتي صح


----------



## sparrow (20 مايو 2011)

مفيش موضوع يبقي فيه راجل ولا انثي وتقلبوة كده ويبقي  صراع بين ادم وحوا 
 
الراجل الشرقي والانثي الشرقيه كليهما يمكن ارضائهم بالاحتواء احتواء الطرف للاخر 
انا منكرش ان في بيئتات كتير الراجل فيها ذو صفات متحجرة بس بنفس الامر الانثي ايضا
فاذا كان هناك رجل شرقي رجعي بالمثل هناك انثي شرقيه رجعيه 
يعني متلا لما نشوف بنت لسه مرتبطتش عمرنا ما شفنا راجل بيقول كاني ولا ماني
اغلب الكلام بيبقي من الستات وهكذا لو ست متجوزة ومخلفتش مين الي بيضايقها بالكلام الست الي زيها مش الراجل​


في فعلا كتير رجاله متفاهمين وناضجين وخصوصا في الاوساط المسيحية وقله قليله هي الي لسه افكارها رجعية 
مش زي منتوا متخيلين 
واي انثي ربنا خلقها ولان دي طبيعه ربنا خلقها بيها محتاجة من الراجل الامان والحنان محتاجة تحس انه بيحتويها وانه اعمق منها في التفكير والعقل مش لانها كائن ضعيف 
لان الست بمنتهي البساطة كائن رقيق 
اي بنت لو اتخطبت وخطيبها سابها مسالهاش انتي رايحة فين ولا جايه من فين
مش من باب التحكم ولا فرض السيطرة لا من باب الحب والخوف 
بينها وبين نفسها هتضايق وتقول ايه دا مش خايف عليا دا مش بيحبني 
وبالمثل انتي خطيبك ولا اخوكي حتي لما بيبقي مسافر ولا متاخر كل شويه بتطمني عليه مش لانك بتسيطري عليه لا
لانك خايفه عليه وعاوزة تطمني كل شويه​ 
اي راجل شرقي فكرة رجعي السبب في هذا الفكر هي امه التي قامت بتربيته اي انثي 
اذا كان الراجل الشرقي الرجعي يتحكم ويسيطر في المراه فلا الوم الرجل الوم المراه التي قبلت بهذا الوضع
ليس كل رجل شرقي رجعي وبالفعل في الاوساط المسيحية هما قله قليله​ 
هناك فرق كبير بين سيكولوجيه الرجل وسيكولوجيه المراه 
علينا ان نفهم الاثنين جيدا حتي يمكنا الحكم علي تصرف هذا وتصرف ذاك ​ 
ليس كل رجل شرقي ،، رجل شرقي رجعي 
فيا ليتنا نقول الرجل الشرقي الرجعي وليس الرجل الشرقي فقط ​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 مايو 2011)

ياسبارو اكيد كلامك غلط
كل ما هو شرقي هو رجعي متخلف ولو مش متخلف يبقي حاله نادره عمرها ما هتحصل تاني


----------



## sparrow (20 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ياسبارو اكيد كلامك غلط
> كل ما هو شرقي هو رجعي متخلف ولو مش متخلف يبقي حاله نادره عمرها ما هتحصل تاني


 
*هههههههههههه*
*ماشي يا مينا غلط غلط هههههههههه *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ياسبارو اكيد كلامك غلط
> كل ما هو شرقي هو رجعي متخلف ولو مش متخلف يبقي حاله نادره عمرها ما هتحصل تاني




*اه صح...*

*حتي لو بتتريق كلامك صح في نظري....انا صريحه و مش بحب ادافع عن مواقفي و انفي و ابرر زي ناس كتير*

*لا انا دايما بتكلم بصراحه و ليقبلني من يقبل و ليرفضني من يرفض*

*سلام*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه صح...*
> 
> *حتي لو بتتريق كلامك صح في نظري....انا صريحه و مش بحب ادافع عن مواقفي و انفي و ابرر زي ناس كتير*
> 
> ...



يا تروث انا عارف
بصي سبارو وانا وكل اللي عايش في مصر غلط واللي عايش بره مصر هو اللي صح
انتو عارفين اهل مصر اكتر من اللي عايش معاهم
وانا بعترف اني شرقي ومن مؤسسين جمعية الكون ذكر وليس انثي


----------



## girgis2 (21 مايو 2011)

أيها الرجل الشرقي!!

*نععممم
هههههههههه
يادي الراجل الشرقي اللي مجننكم دا
اتفضلي ياستي قولي
ههههه
*

ماذا تريد أيها الشرقي
إمرأه تضمد جروح الرجال
*
تضميد الجروح دا شيء سامي جدااا ومطلوب من الطرفين

* إمرأة تصمت لك وتنصاع

*لا
ليس المطلوب الصمت والانصياع لأوامر ونواهي

نعم المرأة تخضع لرجلها لأنه رأسها

ولكن لا تصل درجة الخضوع للسيطرة والتحكم والقسوة

لأن المرأة هي جسد الرجل لذلك يجب عليه احترامها وصونها و حمايتها وأن يكون حنوناااا عليها من بعد والديها

الموضوع يتطلب الحكمة (وليس الذكاء) والاعتدال مطلوب في كل شيء

المطلوب خضوع وليس خنوع

*  أمرأة تعبث معها عند هدوء البال...

*ما مفهوم العبث هنا لكي أجيبك أيتها المرأة الشرقية ههههه ؟

هل العبث هنا معناه المزاح أو الفكاهة أم ماذا ؟

شكرااا على الموضووع
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *:mus13: تصفيق حاد فى الجملتين دول جبتى من الاخر ,لخصتى الموضوع كله
> 
> على فكرة لايوجد سبيل لارضائه :fun_oops:
> *



يمكن وبسهولة شديدة ولكن لتفهم الانثي طبيعة الرجل تستطيع وقتها ارضائه بكل سهولة نانسي  ولانه يفهم طبيعتها جيدا فهو يستطيع ارضائها بكل سهولة


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> يمكن وبسهولة شديدة ولكن لتفهم الانثي طبيعة الرجل تستطيع وقتها ارضائه بكل سهولة نانسي  ولانه يفهم طبيعتها جيدا فهو يستطيع ارضائها بكل سهولة



*ساجد شكرا على ردك عليا ,بس انا مش اقدر اتناقش معاك لانى قررت عدم النقاش فى المواضيع ديه مرة تانية ده مش بسببك انت او حاجة لا ده قرار 
بس انت اخ عزيز عليا مش تزعل ,اوك ؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ساجد شكرا على ردك عليا ,بس انا مش اقدر اتناقش معاك لانى قررت عدم النقاش فى المواضيع ديه مرة تانية ده مش بسببك انت او حاجة لا ده قرار
> بس انت اخ عزيز عليا مش تزعل ,اوك ؟؟؟؟؟
> *



لا ازعل على ايه بس انتى قلتيها واحرجتيني يعني هههه ولا يهمك يا نانسي احترم قرارك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

*



			انتو عارفين اهل مصر اكتر من اللي عايش معاهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اومال انا منين و عايشه فين و اتربيت فين؟؟؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

*



			المطلوب خضوع وليس خنوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*و ايه خضوع ماهي خنوع درجه من الخضوع برضه*

*ليه ما يكونش احترام متبادل و تفاهم متبادل*

*ينفع ولا لازم موضوع الاعلي و الاقل؟؟؟؟*

*افتكر انه الاحترام المتبادل و التفاهم المشترك حل افضل من الخنوع و الخضوع و اقل من الراجل عشره سنتي و اقل من الراجل شبر*

*صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> لا ازعل على ايه بس انتى قلتيها واحرجتيني يعني هههه ولا يهمك يا نانسي احترم قرارك



*لالالا ياساجد انا مش قصدى احرجك بس انت اصلك مش عارف حصل ايه علشان اخد القرار ده 
انا ممكن اتناقش معاك على الخاص علشان متفتكرش انى مش عايزة اتناقش معاك 
*


----------



## girgis2 (21 مايو 2011)

*و ايه خضوع ماهي خنوع درجه من الخضوع برضه*

*ليه ما يكونش احترام متبادل و تفاهم متبادل*

*ينفع ولا لازم موضوع الاعلي و الاقل؟؟؟؟*

*افتكر انه الاحترام المتبادل و التفاهم المشترك حل افضل من الخنوع و الخضوع و اقل من الراجل عشره سنتي و اقل من الراجل شبر*

*صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*
​*
محدش قال غلط

بس لو الأتنين اختلفوا في حاجة مصيرية وأتناقشوا وكل واحد قال رأية للتاني ومحدش فيهم مقتنع برأي التاني مش تسلط ولا تحكم ولكن مفيش حد فيهم قادر على اقناع الآخر بوجهة نظره

ودا عادي جدا وبيحصل

لأنه مجرد اختلاف في وجهات النظر

يبقى آيه الوضع ساعتها ؟
*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لالالا ياساجد انا مش قصدى احرجك بس انت اصلك مش عارف حصل ايه علشان اخد القرار ده
> انا ممكن اتناقش معاك على الخاص علشان متفتكرش انى مش عايزة اتناقش معاك
> *



فاهمك بس بهزر معاكي لا عادي بجد يعني وانا قلتها انى احترم قرارك حتى من غير ما اعرف الاسباب لانك ببساطة اختي واكتر من اختي فمش محتاج اسباب يعني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *و ايه خضوع ماهي خنوع درجه من الخضوع برضه*
> 
> *ليه ما يكونش احترام متبادل و تفاهم متبادل*
> 
> ...




*تمام سؤالك حلو جدا*

*اختلفوا علي حاجه مصيريه جدا اكيد فيه حل يرضي جميع الاطراف لانه التصلب و التشنج في الرأي بيولد التوتر و عدم السلام في البيت*

*و احب اقولك لو الراجل مشي رايه بالعافيه الست ممكن تشيل منه و تحقد من جواها انا ساعات بسمع ستات بيقولوا كلام علي ازواجهم من وراهم و دعاء عليهم جامد لانهم متصلبين متشنجين جدا في رايهم الواحده بتعمل كويسه قدام الراجل و تشتكي منه لطوب الارض و تدعي عليه قدام الناس كلها ولا هو عارف نتيجه انه ساب مراره و قساوه في نفسها بسبب تصلبه*

*لازم الواحد يكون مرن و متفاهم انما لما يبقي الواحد يمين بس و مافيش شمال و ما يتزحزش سنتي عن رأيه يبقي كدا الدنيا مش هتمشي لازم تفاهم و لازم تقديم تنازلات*

*يعني الراجل يبقي مرن و يتنازل طالما مش هيخسر كرامته من تنازلاته زي ماهو مطلوب من الست تتنازل(كالعادة يعني) مش لازم كل مره تتنازل هي و بس*

*لان الراجل و الست في الجوزا بيبقوا جسد واحد خلاص مش جسدين فالخنوع الزائد يناقض انهم بقم جسد واحد كدا...*

*اتنين مش قادرين يقنعوا بعض بوجهات نظرهم مش معناها استغلال الوضع بقي و انه الراجل يفرض رايه بالعافيه لانه لو فرض رايه بالعافيه كل مره هيعمل تراكمات *

*فيه دايما حاجه اسمها حلول وسط و التقاء في نصف الطريق و ممكن برضه يوسطوا حد بدل ما ياكلوا بعض كدا*

*افتكر كلامي عاقل يعني و مش صعب التطبيق...*

*مش كدا ولا ايه*

*سلام*
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و ايه خضوع ماهي خنوع درجه من الخضوع برضه*
> 
> *ليه ما يكونش احترام متبادل و تفاهم متبادل*
> 
> ...



صح صح لازم احترام متبادل وتفاهم مشترك وتفكير ناضج ميبقاش مصلحتي وبس ولا الجو دا 

اما الخنوع والخضوع والراجل اعقل من المراة والجو الغريب دا فمينفعش طريقة تعامل حيوانات اساسا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> صح صح لازم احترام متبادل وتفاهم مشترك وتفكير ناضج ميبقاش مصلحتي وبس ولا الجو دا
> 
> اما الخنوع والخضوع والراجل اعقل من المراة والجو الغريب دا فمينفعش طريقة تعامل حيوانات اساسا


*
صح لانه للاسف كلام الاخ جرجس بيوحي لي بانانيه الرجل انه لازم يمشي رايه دايما و الست مالهاش حق تعترض(مش خضوع بقي) ولا مكان للتنازلات ابدا

الي بيحب حد لازم يتنازل له و يبقي مرن عشان المركب تمشي*



> اما الخنوع والخضوع والراجل اعقل من المراة والجو الغريب دا فمينفعش طريقة تعامل حيوانات اساسا


*دا انا بربي حيوانات من زمان*

*دا انت لو مشيت رايك علي كلبك او قطتك هيجي يوم يهرب منك فما بالك بأنسان(علي فرض انه الست انسان)*

*مش كل حاجه انا و بس و غيري لا*

*اتنين في بيت واحد يعني لازم كل حاجه بالتبادل و النص بالنص...*

*مش كدا؟؟؟*

*سلام*
​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

لو على الجواز ففي حل احسن الزوج يحط فى اعتباره انه متجوز بنت المسيح وهيا تحط في اعتبارها انها متجوزة ابن المسيح والاتنين يعيشوا مع المسيح وطبعا لازم النقاش يبقي هادي وكل واحد من الاتنين يحط نفسه مكان التاني ويفكر بتفكيره شوية ويشوف هيطلع بنتيجة كويسة وهيبقي كدا حلينا كل حااجة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> لو على الجواز ففي حل احسن الزوج يحط فى اعتباره انه متجوز بنت المسيح وهيا تحط في اعتبارها انها متجوزة ابن المسيح والاتنين يعيشوا مع المسيح وطبعا لازم النقاش يبقي هادي وكل واحد من الاتنين يحط نفسه مكان التاني ويفكر بتفكيره شوية ويشوف هيطلع بنتيجة كويسة وهيبقي كدا حلينا كل حااجة



صح كدا....


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

> *اتنين في بيت واحد يعني لازم كل حاجه بالتبادل و النص بالنص...*



لالالا نص بالنص ايه بس هما الاتنين جسد واحد يعني كل حاجة ليهم هما الاتنين مش هنقسم البيت نصين يعني انتا هتاخد اوضيتين وانا اوضيتين وانتا نص الريسبشن وانا النص التاني والمطبخ والتواليت نفس الحوار بقا هيتخانقوا هههه 

الى قصدي عليه انه مش المفروض النص بالنص والتبادل لان الجواز مش خد وهات الجواز علاقة متكاملة مقدسة لازم تتعاش صح والا كل واحد فيهم هيكره نفسه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> لالالا نص بالنص ايه بس هما الاتنين جسد واحد يعني كل حاجة ليهم هما الاتنين مش هنقسم البيت نصين يعني انتا هتاخد اوضيتين وانا اوضيتين وانتا نص الريسبشن وانا النص التاني والمطبخ والتواليت نفس الحوار بقا هيتخانقوا هههه
> 
> الى قصدي عليه انه مش المفروض النص بالنص والتبادل لان الجواز مش خد وهات الجواز علاقة متكاملة مقدسة لازم تتعاش صح والا كل واحد فيهم هيكره نفسه



*ماهو النص بالنص دي يعني كل حاجه ليهم هما الاتنين طبعا بس مكنتش عارفه اجيبها ازاي انت جبتها بصوره ادق...*

*تحياتي*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 مايو 2011)

صح صح لازم احترام متبادل وتفاهم مشترك وتفكير ناضج ميبقاش مصلحتي وبس ولا الجو دا 

 اما الخنوع والخضوع والراجل اعقل من المراة والجو الغريب دا فمينفعش طريقة تعامل حيوانات اساسا 

*صح لانه للاسف كلام الاخ جرجس  بيوحي لي بانانيه الرجل انه لازم يمشي رايه دايما و الست مالهاش حق  تعترض(مش خضوع بقي) ولا مكان للتنازلات ابدا*

*قبل بس ما تتهموني بكلام باطل زي كدة

شوفوا وركزوا في الكلام دا واللي أنا قولته في أول مشاركة ليا

وأنتوا هتعرفوا ان تقريباااا وجهة نظرنا واحدة 

أنا قولت الآتي :

**لا*
* ليس المطلوب الصمت والانصياع لأوامر ونواهي*


* ولكن لا تصل درجة الخضوع للسيطرة والتحكم والقسوة*

* لأن المرأة هي جسد الرجل لذلك يجب عليه احترامها وصونها و حمايتها وأن يكون حنوناااا عليها من بعد والديها*

* الموضوع يتطلب الحكمة (وليس الذكاء) والاعتدال مطلوب في كل شيء*

* المطلوب خضوع وليس خنوع**

وأفتكر ان كلمة الاعتدال دي تعني عدم استغلال مسألة عدم الاتفاق بين الطرفين وان الراجل يمشي كلامه بالعافيه سعتها

العملية مش بالعافية و عندنا في الصعيد حتى بيقولوا العملية مش تكسير قصب

وهو دا نفس اللي حبيت أقوله بكلمة خنوع مش خضوع بس يمكن التعبير خانني شوية

أنتوا ليه بتاخدوا نقطة واحدة من المشاركة وتبنوا عليها ايحائات واستنتاجات أنا نفسي مكنتش أقصدها*​


----------

